# Skurge an Plague



## ManBeard (Apr 10, 2007)

That Skurge on top and Plague on the bottem making a yin-yang with their heads.


----------



## Wench (Apr 5, 2007)

Soooo cuuuuuute, aahhhh.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

soo sweet i wish i had pics like these of my boys but they wont stay still  so most my pic are blured lol


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're both so pretty! ^Ah, I've got the same problem with Takeo, he never sits still..


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aww! Adorable picture


----------

